# Calculadora en simuproc



## Jago87 (Sep 29, 2013)

Que tal amigos!!!

Estoy haciendo una calculadora en el programa de simulación simuproc con las operaciones básica, es decir, suma, resta, multiplicación y división. Mi problema es en la operación de la división por 0, donde el 0 iría en el divisor, o sea que no podría realizar dicha operación porque el resultado tiene a infinito.

Ya tengo el código fuente, que seria en la parte de la división:

MSG Ingrese el divisor
IN AX,1
STF 048
MSG Ingrese el dividendo
STF 050
DIV 048
MSG El resultado de la División es:
OUT 1,AX
JMP 03A


Esta es la parte de la división. ¿Cómo seria el comando o instrucción para que en el momento que se ingrese el número 0, vote un mensaje de error y realice un salto al inicio del programa? De igual forma, si no se ingresa dicho número, que siga operando normalmente.

Gracias por su ayuda. ...


----------

